
The Future of jQuery - What To Look Forward To In Late 2010 & Beyond - nreece
http://addyosmani.com/futureofjquery2010/
======
spicyj
Anyone have a nice summary? I don't have time to watch the video now.

~~~
al_james
Yes. Does anyone else automatically hit the back button when you see a video
and not a nice, concise, article?

~~~
smiler
Yup - I am sure a business could be started around this for providing
summaries of videos etc for businesses and people too busy to watch a video
but will read some text

~~~
techiferous
There is a definite need for this. For example, asciicasts.com is the same
content as railscasts.com but as an article instead of video.

------
cletus
God I hate video presentations for something like this. Give me an article
_with sections_ that I can quickly skim. Give me bullet points. When I want
more detail I'll read it.

what's worse is that the narration is incredibly tedious. He goes on for 2
minutes about the problem jQuery Mobile is attempting to solve. We're
developers. We get it. Keep it moving.

Just now I have the section on jQuery 1.4.3. He goes on for a minute with what
could just as easily have been said with "It will fix several bugs. Those bugs
are..." but yet he goes on about how important these bug fixes are.

Basically, just like there is an art to being concise in writing, if anything
that's even more important in video because it's much harder to "skim".

Basically this is a 28 minute video that could've covered its material in 5
minutes tops.

------
frank06
This is great. We are developing a cross-device webapp and ended up using
Sencha Touch (there's no choice, really). It looks great but I am definitely
not convinced about it, mainly with aspects around the code that are important
to me - [http://www.sencha.com/forum/showthread.php?110693-misc-
quest...](http://www.sencha.com/forum/showthread.php?110693-misc-questions-
about-sencha)

So, really looking forward to the possibilities the new jQuery will bring.

~~~
bradhe
I'm in the same boat as you but instead I am using JQTouch which works well
enough...but I find myself writing workarounds to get stuff working the same
in desktop and touch enviros. If they can really pull off the "write once"
model between enviros I will jump for joy!

